# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Поделитесь пож-та обработкой касов. книга обособл подразделения в 1С 7.7

## Irina 999

Здравствуйте.
Открыли совсем маленькую отдельную точку с 1 работником, пришлось регистрировать обособленное подразделение
Возникла проблема-нужна кас.книга отдельно по обособленному.Я бухгалтер, мне сказали выкручивайся как знаешь.
 Слышала, что существуют обработки к 1С 7.7, позоляющие сформировать эту кассовую книгу
  Пожалуйста, кому не жалко, поделитесь пожалуйста этой чудесной обработкой.
  Знаю, что такое реализовано в 1С 8, но купить ее к сожалению пока нет никакой возможности,кризис однако на дворе :(

----------


## alexandr_ll

Полагаю, что без внесения изменения в типовую конфигурацию эту задачу не решить.
Ведь необходима отдельная нумерация кассовых документов по обособленному подразделению.
Поэтому могу посоветовать создать новую чистую базу, где вести только кассовые документы и формировать книгу по обособленному подразделению.

----------


## Irina 999

*alexandr_ll*, спасибо за совет, но тогда эти обороты не попадают в основную базу, а они должны там быть

----------


## alexandr_ll

> *alexandr_ll*, спасибо за совет, но тогда эти обороты не попадают в основную базу, а они должны там быть


Обычно в основной базе делается документ "Бухгалтерская Справка"  по счету 50.2 "Операционная касса" со всеми движениями кассы обособленного подразделения, например за месяц
Можно внести изменения в конфигурацию, для этого создаются копии Документов Приходный ордер, расходный ордер, и отчета  Кассовая книга
в документах и отчете заменяются ссылки на счет 50.1 на 50.2 (в форме и модуле). В отчете нужно заменить ссылки на документы на новые, например,
 "ПриходныйОрдер" нп "ПриходныйОрдер1"

----------

Irina 999 (11.12.2014)

----------


## Irina 999

> Обычно в основной базе делается документ "Бухгалтерская Справка"  по счету 50.2 "Операционная касса" со всеми движениями кассы обособленного подразделения, например за месяц


 Спасибо, возьму на вооружение ваш совет

----------

